# Review for Burton Diode and Cartel



## dcpowpow

I ended up purchasing some Burton Cartel Limited Reflex bindings (2012-2013) at Jackson Hole when I broke my DMCC from Flux. The Cartel really has a nice feel and the buckles are great. These bindings work well with my Burton DriverX boots (2012/2013). I like everything about the Cartel except it was a bit soft for me. The Highback was too flexy for my riding. Otherwise a great light weight binding I am keeping in my quiver and as a backup.
So, I watched and waited until I found a new 2012/2013 set of Burton Diodes. I got them at 25% off which was reasonable enough.
These look like the Cartel, but a Carbon highback that is stiff.. Mounting them was easy and then I go to adjust the highback. Ok, to save weight no adj on the back of the highback and you has to move the highback in its mounting screws. So, a little weird on this and I worry about long term wear on the highback to the baseplate, but we will see.
The ride was what I expected, a stiffer Cartel. This binding seems to be what I was looking for and mounted up on my 165cm Never Summer Premier, stability was great. The straps are comfortable like the Cartel and the buckles flawless. I like that the weight of these bindings is feather as the Never Summer board is no fly weight, but not bad.
All mounted up a hair over 10 lbs. total for board and bindings.
So, for the time being until I see a problem with durability or something else, I love these bindings so far and they appear to be what I am looking for, but I will travel with my Cartels as spares in case of a broken piece.
I have to say, I am not a total Burton fan, although no real reason to avoid them, I find it strange I am now in Burton boots and bindings. That is good to know, but it is going to be really hard to ever get me off the Never Summer boards !


----------



## stunt66

You're a pos poser if you like Burton!!!! Did your mommy and daddy go buy that for you?

Just joking lol I started riding burton gear about 3 years ago and i have no bad things to say at all. Cartels were awesome and so was the custom. I've got the nug now and love it. I bought a new set up a couple months ago and tbh the burton set up still gets more action.


----------



## dcpowpow

Yeah, my first board was a Burton and I think my dad did buy it for me... that was 1979 !! Sims was best in the 80's and then I have not been on Burton since Craig Kelly died.
Yeah, I am old, but not dead yet. Heading for Haines AK in a wk.. Will see if the the Diodes hold up to big mtn riding. If not, I have my Burners from my split with a mtg plate that lets you use them on a regular board.. Might be the best solutions yet.
Cheers


----------



## ETM

Be very careful of those diode highbacks especially when you are travelling, the slightest knock can crack them


----------

